
Thoughts on Ford Electric Mustang Mach- E vs. Tesla Y - lloydYC
https://www.audibrow.com/blog/ford-mustang-mach-e-leaks/
======
lloydYC
I've owned several Ford cars/suv's before. I know their build quality is good.
Combine that with their years of experience, will this be the 1st real
challenger to Tesla?

One thing I do see standing in their way is batteries. Tesla is building their
own, while Ford is sourcing.

